# Wagg brunch



## Emma Guard (Apr 29, 2012)

I was in Sainsburys earlier today and I found Rabbit food I was really surprised as I thought supermarkets was just Cat and Dog stuff they had Wagg brunch carrot and apple and meadow hay alot cheaper than [email protected] my question although silly, is the rabbit food they sell in supermarkets good quality I know they stock quality for other pets am i just being a food snob financially it makes sense has anyone else tried Wagg.?:idea:


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

We use the Wagg Optimum which Is supposed to be good !


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Emma Guard said:


> I was in Sainsburys earlier today and I found Rabbit food I was really surprised as I thought supermarkets was just Cat and Dog stuff they had Wagg brunch carrot and apple and meadow hay alot cheaper than [email protected] my question although silly, is the rabbit food they sell in supermarkets good quality I know they stock quality for other pets am i just being a food snob financially it makes sense has anyone else tried Wagg.?:idea:


just what other animals do they stock quality food for??? iv never seen any quality pet food in a supermarket

no wagg bunny brunch is no good, rabbits really need an all in one pellet not a muslie mix, and the fibre in it is also only 10% rabbits need atleast 20% with higher being better, i feed alan and page natural, which is MUCH cheaper then wagg, at around £12 for 20Kg and 23% fibre


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

We use WAGG Optimum and the buns love it. We buy it in Sainsbury's or SCATS whereever is cheaper at the time!


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

all wagg food is good i feed my dogs wagg and my pigs and my rabbits have had the octimum i dont feed the brunch because it causers salectiv eating when rabbits only eat what they fancey most supermarkets sell wagg its very popular as you can pick it up when you shop my pets all of them have been healthy hardly any vet visits at all so it must be ok for them


----------



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

I feed excel nuggets for mine but I don't think if you're low on funds that you should be made to feel you can't have a rabbit, 13 years ago my mum and dad bought me a rabbit named treacle I loved her to bits! My parents didn't really know about all this stuff now like feeding certain fibre, there was no Internet and rabbits were perceived then as easy pets. They fed treacle Russell rabbit muesli mix cos they didn't know any better, and she died aged 8 without ever suffering with anything, she was fit and healthy, probably because she was a happy bunny who was addicted to crunchy nut cornflakes - she would jump out her hutch and wait for a few with her tea everyday lol - now I'm not saying feed your rabbits rubbish food, just feed what you can afford, everyone should get to enjoy a rabbit if they love It and it has space and a nice home.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

SweepandDora said:


> I feed excel nuggets for mine but I don't think if you're low on funds that you should be made to feel you can't have a rabbit, 13 years ago my mum and dad bought me a rabbit named treacle I loved her to bits! My parents didn't really know about all this stuff now like feeding certain fibre, there was no Internet and rabbits were perceived then as easy pets. They fed treacle Russell rabbit muesli mix cos they didn't know any better, and she died aged 8 without ever suffering with anything, she was fit and healthy, probably because she was a happy bunny who was addicted to crunchy nut cornflakes - she would jump out her hutch and wait for a few with her tea everyday lol - now I'm not saying feed your rabbits rubbish food, just feed what you can afford, everyone should get to enjoy a rabbit if they love It and it has space and a nice home.


Sorry I have to disagree strongly with you there, rabbits are not cheap pets when fed a proper balanced diet and if you can't afford everything needed then you shouldn't have them.

Sorry but a pet is a privilege, not a right.

And Wacky I'm also gonna disagree that ALL Wagg is good, because it really isn't. Wagg Optimum is the only feed they make that is up to par


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

I feed my rats pets at home Rat nuggets, but mix it in with Wagg Rat and Hamster mix to give them a bit of variety, and they've always been made up with that, but recently I heard a vet refer to Wagg dog food as being absolutely a terrible brand of dog food, so now I'm unsure as to whether to buy the brand altogether, for any pet :/ but from what I've read the Optimum doesn't sound too bad? And I assume your rabbits are getting good hay and some veg as well so I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## Emma Guard (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you all for advice I feed my 2 girls well with fesh veg, pets at home nuggets and I have just started them on new Burgess Dandelion hay and they love it, it was that I was in Sainsburys and thought well if it's as good as what I'm feeding them now then I will go supermarket and save money I'm learning as I go along.:thumbup:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

pets at home nuggets are actually a really bad food, they only contain 15% crude fibre, you want a feed with atleast 20% crude fibre


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

What miss said


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Sorry I have to disagree strongly with you there, rabbits are not cheap pets when fed a proper balanced diet and if you can't afford everything needed then you shouldn't have them.
> 
> Sorry but a pet is a privilege, not a right.
> 
> And Wacky I'm also gonna disagree that ALL Wagg is good, because it really isn't. Wagg Optimum is the only feed they make that is up to par


well i say each to there own i feed mine gold thorp pellets hay and vegg and i have only ever had one vet bill mine are all healthy rabbits. i think thease days there is too mutch fussing around with different things no wonder rabbits get ill just feed them as natrul as poss after all wild is best


----------



## Emma Guard (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes as long as the little rabbits are happy and healthy and have good decent hay all day :thumbup:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wacky said:


> all wagg food is good i feed my dogs wagg and my pigs and my rabbits have had the octimum i dont feed the brunch because it causers salectiv eating when rabbits only eat what they fancey most supermarkets sell wagg its very popular as you can pick it up when you shop my pets all of them have been healthy hardly any vet visits at all so it must be ok for them


only just seen this!!! wagg is one of the worst foods you can get for a dog, it is very very substandard and is cheep because it is full of cereals and grains which a dog should not have!!!
Dog Food Reviews - Wagg Complete Chicken & Veg - Powered by ReviewPost

please please look at changing your dogs diet before you do some serious long term damage


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Emma Guard said:


> Yes as long as the little rabbits are happy and healthy and have good decent hay all day :thumbup:


a good pellet is just as important as a good hay if you are going to feed pellets, you need to feed a decent one.
its not just about if the animal is "happy"

i dare say you would be VERY happy on a diet full of chocolate and crisps, it wouldnt mean it was good for you though......


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

wacky said:


> well i say each to there own i feed mine gold thorp pellets hay and vegg and i have only ever had one vet bill mine are all healthy rabbits. i think thease days there is too mutch fussing around with different things no wonder rabbits get ill just feed them as natrul as poss after all wild is best


Yes I agree on your "each to their own" statement but I will disagree with too much fussing around because as we learn we are made aware of certain things. For example if you are feeding pellets then you need to find one with as much crude fibre as possible to add digestion.

Just because you haven't had any visible problems so far, doesn't mean that everyone will be as lucky 

My theory is if you can feed the best why risk it with the worst? Oh and as an FYI unless you feed a 100% forage diet you are far from a natural wild diet


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Wagg Optimum is OK but not the best of the pellets (or the cheapest), Wagg Brunch is a no-no, pretty much lol....

Mine get their A+P pellets AM and then twice a week they get a little bit of museli mix (with added banana chips and bran flakes) as a treat in the evening 

*Heidi*


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> only just seen this!!! wagg is one of the worst foods you can get for a dog, it is very very substandard and is cheep because it is full of cereals and grains which a dog should not have!!!
> Dog Food Reviews - Wagg Complete Chicken & Veg - Powered by ReviewPost
> 
> please please look at changing your dogs diet before you do some serious long term damage


ive had doigs for years and they have all lived long lives 15 and 17 years and have all been fed on waggs .if i were you i would be carefull of what you say they could be wagg employees looking at this.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> a good pellet is just as important as a good hay if you are going to feed pellets, you need to feed a decent one.
> its not just about if the animal is "happy"
> 
> i dare say you would be VERY happy on a diet full of chocolate and crisps, it wouldnt mean it was good for you though......


hardly the same


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i feed allen and page its £9 for a 20kg bag and last my buns ages


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wacky said:


> ive had doigs for years and they have all lived long lives 15 and 17 years and have all been fed on waggs .if i were you i would be carefull of what you say they could be wagg employees looking at this.


Good!! Wagg is full of corn and wheatfeed which are cheep fillers and play havoc on a dogs digestive tract you seriously need to research the animals you own more! Dont believe me? Go ask in the dog section about wagg


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wacky said:


> hardly the same


Prey explain how???


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

wacky said:


> ive had doigs for years and they have all lived long lives 15 and 17 years and have all been fed on waggs .if i were you i would be carefull of what you say they could be wagg employees looking at this.


LOL not sure what a Wagg employee can do to us when we are are talking about scientific facts 

And I'll repeat what I said previously, Just because you have fed it without APPARENT problems doesn't mean that others will experience the same.

Wagg dog food is one of the worst types of food out there because it is full of grain and fillers that dogs don't need and have issues digesting putting a strain on their system FACT.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> LOL not sure what a Wagg employee can do to us when we are are talking about scientific facts
> 
> And I'll repeat what I said previously, Just because you have fed it without APPARENT problems doesn't mean that others will experience the same.
> 
> Wagg dog food is one of the worst types of food out there because it is full of grain and fillers that dogs don't need and have issues digesting putting a strain on their system FACT.


well you tell me why my dogs all of them and i have had many have lived to ripe old age and only needed a vet for there boosters and have all been fed on wagg and i know of many people who have done the same


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

wacky said:


> well you tell me why my dogs all of them and i have had many have lived to ripe old age and only needed a vet for there boosters and have all been fed on wagg and i know of many people who have done the same


Because you have been lucky 

I will repeat, just because you have fed it without apparent issue, doesn't mean everyone else will experience the same. So if there are better diets out there why risk it?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Jesus just read the back if the pack it's practically meat flavoured cardboard fortified with vitamins and minerals. They might not get unwell with all the vitamins, their shite might even look relatively normal but would u eat it a day everyday? No so don't feed it to your pets. Basic common sence tells you it's not a good quality food. Yet your deliberate ignorance and probably un willingness to spend good money could cause your dogs serious problems


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Emma any changes u make to ur rabbits diet should be gradually over a 2 week period so as not to cause a tummy upset. There are better and cheaper brand out there than the pets at home pellets but it down to what you can get hold of and how much you need. I have recently tried fibre first with my 2 and there loving it pampered pets sell it in small boxes. pets at home are now selling excell sensitive I know its a little more pricey than their nuggets but it has a very high fiber content and smells of fresh mint without the sugary smell of many rabbit foods. Mine too love the dandilion hay they also love the green oat hay from thehayexperts online you can also buy freeze dried grass from ther which goes down a treat


----------

